# Black Panther Pics (Big cat Family)



## CAMO84 (Dec 13, 2006)

here are a couple pictures shot of black panthers


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 13, 2006)

UH - ok, thanks for sharing. Any particular reason? Did you see one?


----------



## DaGris (Dec 13, 2006)

? I quess these were just sample pics.......just in case you do see one.


----------



## CAMO84 (Dec 13, 2006)

Just purrrr-ring the pot to see what gets brought up this time. The sites I found these had very interesting readings on the "Black Panther" They can be any of the big cats just with a pigment problem kinda like the Piebald deer.


----------



## doe shooter (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks like a black jaguar to me, not a panther. Black jaguars are not uncommon, in their range.


----------



## horsecreek (Dec 15, 2006)

I see a black jag everyday...got one on my chest laying on a tree...
HAD TO DO A BIG COVER UP TATOO OVER EX'S NAME!!!! LOL


----------



## Booner Killa (Dec 15, 2006)

those look like they came from the pine thickets of ga!!!


----------



## Buck111 (Dec 17, 2006)

I've got just the thing for him. http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2004-7/784080/UZUUH-PA080014.JPG


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 17, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> UH - ok, thanks for sharing. Any particular reason? Did you see one?


 

Don't fall for it Doe. Here is a pic of the real predator.


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 17, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> Don't fall for it Doe. Here is a pic of the real predator.


----------

